# Like? Facebook now has over a billion active users



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Like it, love it or hate it, theres no denying the extraordinary impact that Facebook has had on the web, and on society as a whole. The positive and negative aspects of that impact are best left to be debated another time  on the Neowin Forums perhaps  but whether you regard social networks as a force for good or a disastrous influence tearing apart the fabric of society, one thing is clear: Facebook is here to stay.


More


----------

